# VIP 211 + SW-21 + SW-21x not getting all 3 sats



## golazo (Aug 29, 2005)

I cascade my SW-21x (119-port1, 110-port2) to SW-21 (sw-21x-port1, 129-port2), and SW-21 to VIP 211.
All my LNBFs are legacy.

I cannot get all three sats, it will only switch between 129 and 110. When I
first installed the SW-21X, did a check switch, it recognized all three as 3-SAT
but now i can't get to 119, unless i turn to any channel on 119, then power off and unplug. 

Turn back on VIP 211 after few minutes, I can watch any 119 channel, but as soon as i select a 110 channel, it will not switch back to 119 channel. The switch works between 110 and 129 channels but not 119 unless power off/unplug receiver.

I switched the cables between 110,119 and same problem with 119.

Will a Disecq 4x1 work with VIP 211? Maybe the power cannot switch to the far sided switch to change to 119? 

I use RG-6 cables and none of the cable segments are longer than 25ft.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## golazo (Aug 29, 2005)

It was due to a bad JVI SW-21x switch. Had this less than 6 months and port 1 stopped working. Had trouble with them since the first day but I thought it was due to the cables but replaced the cables and switch's port 1 doesn't work.


----------

